# wind whistle



## 124371 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am having a whistle while underway that becomes apparent only at approximately 55 mph. I have looked for gaps, spaces, or other visible sources.

Does anybody have suggestions?


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tell er to shut up!!


----------

